
Search Engine Optimization is a Waste of Money - peter123
http://blog.tippingpointlabs.com/2009/03/search-engine-optimization-is-a-waste-of-money/
======
kanny96
It is also like bragging and probably to an extent unnatural evolution.

Search engines are supposed to find out the stuff on their own. Excessive SEO
shouldn't be performed.

